
Smart homes and vegetable peelers - ALee
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2018/1/4/smart-homes-and-vegetable-peelers
======
konschubert
I really like these kinds of opinionated discussions.

I also liked the structure: Present the questions first, preparing the reader
for what he can expect. Then answer them quickly, then explain the answer.

